
Why do so many artists have synesthesia? - chirau
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/07/why-do-so-many-artists-have-synesthesia.html
======
yusee
Synesthesia is the awareness of relations between different types of
experience, with experience defined as sensory data.

To be synesthetic is to have a mapping from one type to another, as in the
examples given of Natural numbers -> personality archetypes, audio -> video.

After a glimpse of it an an emotional moment, I intentionally developed my
synesthesia. I think others could develop it if they like. However,
rationalism is an obstacle preventing most from experiencing synesthesia. In
order to e.g., see a high C as red, you must be more trusting of your
subjective experience than reasons.

~~~
Retra
Is any of that true, or is it just what you believe?

